# Food Comparisons



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Seems like I remember there being a site where you could compare the various dog foods, much like you do car comparisons. Does anyone have that address? I thought it was at Pet Foods Direct, but I couldn't find it there. Then did a general search and couldn't find it. Help please. Thx, M


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There is http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com but I'm not sure if that's the one you're looking for.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to give you the same one Lisa gave you Marti. I found these other two by Googling dog food reviews. I've never used them.
http://www.consumersearch.com/dog-food http://www.rateitall.com/t-353-dog-food-brands.aspx

Good luck.


----------

